
FBI couldn't access nearly 7K devices because of encryption - dmitrygr
http://www.foxbusiness.com/features/2017/10/22/fbi-couldnt-access-nearly-7k-devices-because-encryption.html
======
mtgx
The FBI also couldn't access 2,456,789 million websites that used encryption
around the world...And?!

------
dmitrygr
Working as intended

